

Tell HN: HN for your Girlfriend - rsh

A while back, my girlfriend told me that she wanted a place to go to read about and discuss issues (or good things!) that girlfriends of startups typically have. She said that talking to her friends that are not in her same situation never seem to fully understand. So I finally got some free time and created http://www.workaholicwives.com , an HN like website geared towards girlfriends/wives of people doing startups. If you have a girlfriend or wife (or boyfriend/husband) who may feel the same way, feel free to tell them about this.
======
bilch
Nothing says "or boyfriend/husband" like a domain that ends in -wives.com.

------
brc
how about supportingstartups.com if you want it to be about people supporting
someone in a startup.

If you want it to be a discussion site for women, I think you need to change
the name. I'm sure they're taken but something like girltalk or womensnews or
something like that woudl work.

And, on the 'wives' issue : in sporting teams they call them 'WAGS' for "wives
and girlfriends" - covers both bases.

------
david927
But Hacker News is about hacking, startups, politics, philosophy and much
more.

So why constrain it? Call it 'Pink News' and open it up to everything that
women might find important.

My wife would never go to 'Workaholic Wives' out of principal (she sees
herself as "my wife" as much as I see myself as "her husband"), but 'Pink
News' she might get into. Good work; best of luck!

------
pgbovine
good concept, but the domain name implies that it's the wives who are
workaholics, not that they are married to workaholics.

~~~
coderdude
WorkaholicsWives.com doesn't roll off the tongue as easily. I wonder if he'll
change it anyway.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
whiletheyareworkingon.biz

------
cjg
Tone down the colour scheme. My eyes hurt.

------
awa
Clickable: <http://www.workaholicwives.com>

------
davidmurphy
Best wishes with the site!

